# Cheese selling



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what it would entail to start a cheese business? I am assuming a lot of money right? commercial kitchen, what else? 
Does anyone know if it is illegal to sell cheese if you could get around selling your cheese by milk share? where customer signs a form that states they are paying for the time and labor not the cheese itself, from their own goat? or would you still run into trouble because you are selling a product made in your own kitchen?

Sometimes I dream of cheesemaking as a way to make a living- people love my cheese! and I have been wondering what it would actually take to make that happen.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

To get good, applicable answers you need to contact your state's Ag dept, there will be either a dairy div. or Food and Safety. The regs for dairies, selling etc are all different State to State.

Oh, and the other thing to do is go work for a dairy ... might cure your yen


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It depends on what state you are in.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll tell you that in Texas it is a commercial kitchen license and a manufactured food license. So "goat share" would not work. Where are you located?


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I read about an extension office in some state north of us (I'm in Tx, so that could be anyone) that took a taco stand (one of those state inspection kitchens on wheels) and took it around to the small dairies who had signed up. Each family had it two weeks and made cheese and was able to sell it since it was a state inspected kitchen!!

I've been thinking about that. Bites that there is one such wheeled kitchen for sale in my local right now, but I can't afford it. pout.

Joy


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Check out www.thecheesemobil.com
I am on that list. It might be in two years though.


----------



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

I am in Michigan, I do have access to a commercial kitchen on wheels, we just got one for our community.


----------



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Birch,

Where in Michigan are you? Do you make/sell cheese? Do you know is it legal to sell raw milk cheese in Michigan? I know its not legal to selll raw milk so would think the cheese would be out too. We are south of Jackson. Just heard about a new portable comm. kitchen in Kalamazoo. Lisa


----------



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, we are near Kalamazoo- thats the kitchen I am talking about. You can sell raw milk cheese if it has been aged 60 days from what I know.


----------



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

I talked to Michigan Dept. of Ag for Jackson County the other day. About selling cheese. She said it had to be pasterized or aged 9months and your farm would have to be inspected. Guess not. 
I have some feta but I eat it long before it ages even a week. Has anyone ever aged feta? What does it taste like? Lisa


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Chicky Why not get a permit?


----------



## chicky momma (Jul 25, 2006)

What do you mean? To get the permit I believe I have to do all of the above plus more. #1 I don't have any animals, I buy milk from a friend at this point. I was just checking out a possible product and feasibility. Lisa


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I do not know about your state, but in NY you do not need to have animals to sell cheese. You buy the milk or curds and make cheese. You would need an aproved kitchen. Could be a trailer or an out building. I bet you could do it cheaper that you think.


----------

